# Trek Carbon District



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm not usually a fan of pre-built bikes...or belt driven bikes...or carbon frames..or Treks....

I might have to rethink my position....I _*really*_ like this bike......

2010 Trek Carbon District..... no idea on price or when it will be availible...

photo courtesy of Teoteoteo's thread in the Lounge....


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Very interesting. Usually re Trek, we're well connected but this is a new one on me.

Our manager just left for "Trek World" back in Madison so I guess we'll know soon if this is for real or a photoshopped Madone. Check the rear dropout, however. It doesn't appear to have the removeable one necessary to install the belt.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

slick. Needs a carbon flat bar. 

maybe the dropout is similar to the Gary Fisher (Trek) one he posted on Twitter

https://img256.yfrog.com/i/m0g.jpg/

another one from GF, also belt

https://img200.yfrog.com/i/fvez.jpg/


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

This was done by a Trek employee.

http://ecbshop.blogspot.com/2009/04/12-lb-belt-drive-trek-madone.html


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Richard said:


> Very interesting. Usually re Trek, we're well connected but this is a new one on me.
> 
> Our manager just left for "Trek World" back in *WATERLOO* so I guess we'll know soon if this is for real or a photoshopped Madone. Check the rear dropout, however. It doesn't appear to have the removeable one necessary to install the belt.



there, fixed it for you...I saw HUNDREDS of them (Test riders, not the new fixed) today, most of the test rides are to the south this year. I was out for a "bury some miles ride" and was unaware of the test rides...I was riding my Langster......boy did I get some dirty looks! (some of these guys get pissy when you pass them going UP a hill when they have 20 or more gears and a 12 pound bike and you are on a fixed gear 20 pounder!)

If you guys can't get any dirt on this "new" model, lemme know i can find out for you.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

Holy crap. That's extremely similar to what I wanted to do with one of those cheapo ebay carbon frames. Both of those are love IMO.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd ride it.
Wonder how many Benjamin's? 16?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

just a FYI, all the belt-drives are freewheels. There are some companies experimenting with a fixed solution, but its not Trek production yet.

and check the vid:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Touch0Gray said:


> I was riding my Langster......boy did I get some dirty looks!




imagine the looks you'd get if you were to wear a livewrong shirt to a livestrong rally...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

FatTireFred said:


> imagine the looks you'd get if you were to wear a livewrong shirt to a livestrong rally...


be a lot like riding a Specialized or Bianchi into Treks parking lot during one of these week long test ride events....trust me on this one!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

wow. that is clean.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow impressed it is handmade in Wisconsin.

Now what kind of monies???


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

i don't see how or whythey'd sell this for less than $4k. It would be peerless in configuration, at least to my knowlege.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

FatTireFred said:


> imagine the looks you'd get if you were to wear a livewrong shirt to a livestrong rally...


what kind of fool would do such a thing?  



wait...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

blakcloud said:


> This was done by a Trek employee.


nice levers!!! :thumbsup: 

http://velonews.com/photo/91041


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

My only gripe about it is that it's still so much of a road bike. Maybe it's the brake levers, but with such a light bike, I'm pretty sure you're going to want to get more out of it with some other gears.

I personally want it alloy for the price drop, and a maybe flatbar. Shape is very nice (well, it looks like a Madone) and it draws the appeal, but I think the carbon and the drops make it seem a bit much for a single speed. Also, if the bike's price might be unjustified for an SS due to that frame. If anything, I'd produce this frame in an alloy spec for the current urban spec, and keep this carbon for track specification/setup.

Imagine, even more people will be saying "I heard Trek makes good bikes" if they saw this carbon bike in a Velodrome.


----------



## Henri65 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll stick with my old Trek.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> what kind of fool would do such a thing?
> 
> 
> 
> wait...




hey I think I've seen that guy... in the McD's commercial: "nice minivan..."


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

messyparrot said:


> Wow impressed it is handmade in Wisconsin.
> 
> Now what kind of monies???


Judging by the amount of CF, and the fact that it is made in the US like their top-tier gearie bikes...I'd guess that's probably one of the most expensive single-speeds ever to go to mass-market.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

consider that the alloy district costs just under a grand putting it right between the cost of a 1.5 and 1.2. So having one gear doesn't make it cheaper than a geared bike, in fact it's more expensive than entry level. The cheapest you can get a madone for is just under $4K in project one. I'd assume if they had to spec it out it wouldn't get much cheaper than that. MAYBE $3500?

editted: had to fact check myself.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

good looking bike, but the belt drive is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## city41 (Jul 18, 2009)

I absolutely love my District and will most likely buy this Carbon District the moment it's available. The belt drive is fantastic, not a drawback at all. I'm pretty much on the other side of the coin now, I can't imagine ever wanting a chain driven SS.

Although the first thing I'd do to it is remove the drops.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

if you don't mind me asking and as it seems to be pertinent, what do you like about the belt drive so much? Could you cue in on any of the lesser known aspects of belt drive? 

I've been curious as to how you maintain tension and what the possibility is of adjusting ratios. do they sell different length belts?


----------



## city41 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dr. Placebo said:


> if you don't mind me asking and as it seems to be pertinent, what do you like about the belt drive so much? Could you cue in on any of the lesser known aspects of belt drive?
> 
> I've been curious as to how you maintain tension and what the possibility is of adjusting ratios. do they sell different length belts?


Lesser known aspects? Not really. The well touted traits like being lighter, essentially no maintenance, lasting longer, and being perfectly silent are pretty much why I like it. I live in Seattle so not having to maintain a chain in the rain here is nice. It does make a bit of a "grinding" noise when the belt gets wet, but it's pretty mild, not that big of a deal.

Oh, apparently single speed mountain bikers are all about belt drives now because they "just work" in any conditions. I dunno, I haven't owned a mountain bike in a decade.

Neither Trek nor Gates give any official rating on how long the belt and sprockets should last. Most people assume 50,000 miles because that's how long timing belts in cars typically last. Buell and Harley claim the belts on their bikes last essentially forever. So how long the belt will last, no one really knows, but it's safe to assume (much) longer than chains.

They make different sprockets and belts. I'd assume the four different belt sizes enable you to pull off most/all of their sprocket combos:

http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/forbikemakers.php?lang=us

The frame itself accounts for tension, you can adjust the rear hub forward/back about 2cm.

The prototype Trek posted above is said to weigh less than 12 lbs. My District weighs 20, but it was also $800 and almost all the cost was the belt drive (the components and wheels on it are diiiiirt cheap). I'd expect the Carbon District to be I dunno, around 15 or so? The belt drive itself is so light it's almost irrelevant.

Obviously belt drives aren't for everyone. If you want fine control over your gearing then it's a bad choice. But for me, I trade away most everything I don't really care about to gain things I really like.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Henri65 said:


> I'll stick with my old Trek.


Yours is about 11ty billion times better anyway. Plastic. Blah...................................

I would bondo a steel bike to look like that and ride it first.


----------



## Henri65 (Nov 24, 2008)

city41 said:


> Oh, apparently single speed mountain bikers are all about belt drives now because they "just work" in any conditions. I dunno, I haven't owned a mountain bike in a decade.


I mainly ride and race singlespeed mountain bikes, and mountain bikers are extremely skeptical of the system. I don't know of a single one (is there a pun in there somewhere?) being raced in New England.



city41 said:


> Obviously belt drives aren't for everyone. If you want fine control over your gearing then it's a bad choice. But for me, I trade away most everything I don't really care about to gain things I really like.


Which is why mountain bikers, especially racers will have a hard time accepting the system. I routinely race from 43" to 54.5" gear depending on the course. I can do this by just changing cogs and using the same chain.
I've heard urban myths about about the belts slipping, but I don't really buy them, I think if motorcycles with 100 hp can use them reliably so can bike riders putting out half the watts of a hair dryer. I think the lack of versatility of gearing, or the cost of versatility, will prevent it from more widespread acceptance in the singlespeed mtb world.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

City41: The gates site says "Split Bike Frame - A belt drive requires a split or opening in the frame. This design varies by manufacturer."

If you want a different gear ratio, how do you change the belt on your bike? Is there a break in the frame or dropouts?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

From what I've seen, it on the dropouts....


----------



## deftones156 (Jul 8, 2009)

Touch0Gray said:


> there, fixed it for you...


Actually, Trek World is the yearly conference/get together for Trek and it's advertisers/dealers, etc, and it's held in Madison.


----------



## city41 (Jul 18, 2009)

David Loving said:


> City41: The gates site says "Split Bike Frame - A belt drive requires a split or opening in the frame. This design varies by manufacturer."
> 
> If you want a different gear ratio, how do you change the belt on your bike? Is there a break in the frame or dropouts?


There is a split where the chain and seat stays meet. You can see it in this photo:

https://trekdistrict.com/wp-content/themes/tropicala/images/trekdistrict.jpg

On the District it is split on both sides, on the Carbon District it is only split on the drive side. I'm sure the splits costs some rigidity.

I'm not trying to say "OMG belt drive is the future!" because for many applications it really isn't. But for some riders it's a really great alternative.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

deftones156 said:


> Actually, Trek World is the yearly conference/get together for Trek and it's advertisers/dealers, etc, and it's held in Madison.


Really......could you explain all the goings on and buses and dealers doing test rides and courses set up HERE in waterloo at the Trek headquarters. I rode with a bunch of them yesterday and could be doing the same right now except I am busy.

This is all going on less than 8 miles from my house and happens every year. The hybrid and mountain tests are normally done on Canal Rd and on their own mtn bike course and the road are headed south on O to Vieth, up Box Elder...to Cherry I believe and then to Canal and Back into Waterloo.

I saw HUNDREDS of riders yesterday

edit: a lot of the accommodations MAY be in Madison (considering Waterloo does not have a motel) But they contract Badger Bus to bring the dealers out to Waterloo if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

deftones156 said:


> Actually, Trek World is the yearly conference/get together for Trek and it's advertisers/dealers, etc, and it's held in Madison.



You'd better warn my LBS manager, who was heading to Waterloo for TW a few days ago.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

^^^ it's usually at Monona Terrace. I remember the year the Limes came out, they had a bunch of unlocked unguarded brand new Limes all in black, literally thousands of them parked in the lower level. I have pictures!


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

David Loving said:


> City41: The gates site says "Split Bike Frame - A belt drive requires a split or opening in the frame. This design varies by manufacturer."
> 
> If you want a different gear ratio, how do you change the belt on your bike? Is there a break in the frame or dropouts?


This is another version of splitting the frame and seems like a much better idea than the splits I have seen so far. This one uses a S and S Coupler.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

wow is that a retrofit?


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

blakcloud said:


> This is another version of splitting the frame and seems like a much better idea than the splits I have seen so far. This one uses a S and S Coupler.



Is that a Curtlo?


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Gates carbon belt web site shows the max ring 55 and smallest cog 20. thats like 74 gear inches, pretty tall gear.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

deftones156 said:


> Actually, Trek World is the yearly conference/get together for Trek and it's advertisers/dealers, etc, and it's held in Madison.


Thanks. Yes, Trek is headquartered in Waterloo, but the annual dealer shindig is held in Madison because of the convention center and hotel space. A lot of stuff goes on at the Trek "factory" but some dealers never leave Madison. Last year our manager didn't.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Dr. Placebo said:


> wow is that a retrofit?


It is not mine, I just found it on some website that I don't remember. I had just gone to Davidson Cycles (Elliot Bay) where he had a titanium flatbar, S & S coupled bike with a Gates Belt Drive System. I loved the bike but I wasn't impressed with how the frame was split. Not only his bike but everyone I have seen (online of course) looked like the weak link so I thought there had to be something better and I stumbled on this photo which was I think was an ingenious method of splitting the bike. It may ruin the look of the frame but I think form over function. 

But I still think it leaves how to split the frame and if this splitting is under engineered. Like the Spot in the Gates Video, that solution is very clean but I wonder is it strong.Without any long term tests, I am not convinced it is the best solution. Sure there have been bolted together rear triangles before but typically those frames are not taken apart very often, at least not as often as Belt Drive Frame would be. 

Then again I may be over thinking this. I love the idea of the Gates Belt Drive and I am considering getting one on my next bike. At least in Toronto the District hasn't showed up and the Trek store said they may get one. It would be nice to test ride it. But if you ever get to see the Davidson in his shop, it is well worth a look. He does very nice titanium bikes.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Trek Carbon District

Based on a OCLV Madone 5 series frame, the minimalist belt drive singlespeed bike is black on black 
and is as basic as you can get. Available in five sizes.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

Info from Urban Velo (here's the part where I can say I was mostly right)



UrbanVelo said:


> The $3400 Trek District Carbon was introduced at Trekworld earlier this week, upping the ante for the high end singlespeed crowd. Borrowing from the Madone line of carbon frames and the District belt-drive singlespeed, this is an ultralight blacked-out singlespeed bike for the unabashed roadies out there in love with all that new technology can offer. The frame features all of the carbon touches one would expect from Trek, like an oversized headtube and bottom bracket, sculpted OCLV tubes and internal routing for the rear brake. Gates provides the Carbon Belt Drive which is most definitely a love-it or hate-it proposition, with people on each side of the fence and the jury still out on the long term viability in the hands of the general public. The price to entry is high, but generally full carbon bikes aren’t cheap and are seen on roof racks of cars that are more expensive than many of our homes. For that crowd, this may be what they’re looking for. What this truly represents in the mainstreaming of singlespeed road bikes—as singlespeed mountain bikes worked their way out of the underground a similar series of products came available from the big players, legitimizing the bikes and widening the overall parts choices out there for everyone.


http://urbanvelo.org/trek-district-carbon/


----------



## city41 (Jul 18, 2009)

I still don't understand the choice of drops on this bike. If I do get one, I'd immediately put a flat bar on it.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Dr. Placebo said:


> Info from Urban Velo (here's the part where I can say I was mostly right)
> 
> 
> http://urbanvelo.org/trek-district-carbon/


Yeouch.

No offense to anyone, but you'd have to be pretty rich, or not so bright to buy that. Absolutely no one needs a CF Singlespeed. Track bike? Maybe, but it isn't, and costs more than some high-end, more mechanical road bikes. 

If carbon was really floating your boat, Ebay would get the job done at probably half the price.


----------



## city41 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ventruck said:


> Yeouch.
> 
> No offense to anyone, but you'd have to be pretty rich, or not so bright to buy that. Absolutely no one needs a CF Singlespeed. Track bike? Maybe, but it isn't, and costs more than some high-end, more mechanical road bikes.
> 
> If carbon was really floating your boat, Ebay would get the job done at probably half the price.


Yeah the $3400+ price was surprising. I still haven't seen anyone confirm that that really is Trek's confirmed price. It seems like some blog made up that price and everyone else just went with it. Trek tends to price their bikes pretty competitively so we'll see. At $3400 they won't sell very many, and Trek surely knows that.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

There have been reports of 5 sizes being available and now this price as Trek World 2010 winds down. It's really high, but considering what it costs the company to make the frameset in manpower and that the production is stateside it doesn't suprise me in the least. Consider the reasoning I had on the first page. Also it doesn't have to sell a lot. It's a niche product and a Halo bike of sorts.considering the madone's modular construction it can't be that much to retool for this model so it's not that much overhead to have another option in the stable for Trek.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

threebikes said:


> Wonder how many Benjamin's? 16?



..34!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I couldn't afford it to replace my el-cheapo SOHO S, but I wish I could :thumbsup:


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Well the official MSRP price is up on the carbon district.

$3899.99

http://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en/bikes/urban/district/districtcarbon/


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

blakcloud said:


> Well the official MSRP price is up on the carbon district.
> 
> $3899.99
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en/bikes/urban/district/districtcarbon/



deal killer....about a grand too high


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> deal killer....about a grand too high


$4000+tax for a stealth painted plastic SS/Fixie with off-the-peg geometry...no way in hell would I pay even 1/2 that, belt drive or no.


----------



## city41 (Jul 18, 2009)

blakcloud said:


> Well the official MSRP price is up on the carbon district.
> 
> $3899.99
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en/bikes/urban/district/districtcarbon/


Canadian dollars. $3570 US according to Google's conversion.

Even better, $3359 on US site:
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/urban/district/districtcarbon/


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Prices and availability*

Anyone see this in a store yet? Curious about the drop outs and the weight. I've had 2 SS bikes in the past and this is maybe what I was looking for / trying to achieve. At $3400 though, you could go completely custom and have the gates drive, several sprockets and some $$ left over.

Bet the street price on this drops to about $2500 or so when they don't move....

Then I'll be in line for a 54.


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

Do any of you guys know how the belt gear ratios compare to that of a 1/8" chain? (If they are different at all.)


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

ask these guys.

http://carbondrivesystems.com/contact.php?lang=us

http://blog.carbondrivesystems.com/


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Ventruck said:


> Yeouch.
> 
> No offense to anyone, but you'd have to be pretty rich, or not so bright to buy that. Absolutely no one needs a CF Singlespeed. Track bike? Maybe, but it isn't, and costs more than some high-end, more mechanical road bikes.
> 
> If carbon was really floating your boat, Ebay would get the job done at probably half the price.


absolutely no one needs a carbon bike period but this isn't what that is about

it's about development and exploring a niche market and over charging for it


----------



## NTJEvan (Jan 17, 2010)

Dr. Placebo said:


> Holy crap. That's extremely similar to what I wanted to do with one of those cheapo ebay carbon frames. .



what is this you speak of?


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*54?*

Seen several shops closing these out at $1999 to $2500. However, I can't seem to find a 54 cm. 

Does anyone know where I might locate one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

jtompilot: *Gates carbon belt web site shows the max ring 55 and smallest cog 20. thats like 74 gear inches, pretty tall gear.*

Now that is the big deal breaker as far as I am concerned. I ride almost 80 gear inches (in a very hilly area), so having the 74 gear inch limit seems a bit short-sited.

I do love the idea of a belt drive for the road however.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

double post


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Sure it's big coin, but some people pay 3-4 times that for high end bikes with gears. 

Ignoring the price, who does not think it is cool? Cool might be the point. Could it be a way for Trek to introduce belt drive to the public so that they will be able to sell the system on lesser bikes?


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cost*

Now that these are $1,000 or so off it becomes a different equation though. At $3,300 it didn't make sense (unless you have unlimited coin).

Also, Gates has come up with a solution for the slipping belts - the new cogs and belts have a groove down the center to keep them aligned.

Anyone know where there is a 54 cm 2010 model on the floor?


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*Felt Footprint*

https://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Fixie/Fixie-Series/FOOTPRINT.aspx


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*$1999*

These are now $1,999 if you can find a 2010 leftover. 

After being fitted at the LBS I found out I was right between 50 cm and 54 cm on this bike due to it's 52cm top tube. My other road frames are 53 and 54. 

Ordered the 50 with a 120mm stem. Will post details when it arrives.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*New 50cm District Carbon*

Ordered and received a 50cm District Carbon from the LBS. Trek has left over 2010 50s and 58s. No 54s. Turns out I am between their 50 and 54. The 50 has a 51.8cm top tube and works for me with a 120cm stem and 2 spacers to give me a 6 cm drop.

This made little sense to me at $3400, but $2k is a different story. First ride after the build was 36 miles in a little bit of a drizzle - the district carbon rides very well - makes my other bikes seem quite heavy. It is also very quiet and pure without gears. For me its geared a little light - came with 55x22 - I may go to 20T in the back.

Here are some of the initial tear down / build pictures. The rear triangle assembly is something else - it has an axle that runs through and bolts into the other side. Then three bolts on each side hold an eccentric system to tighten the belt. Works well, just looks complex until you take it apart.

I was curious what everything weighed so I told the shop not to build it and took it apart the rest of the way.
Frame, fork, headset, cranks, belt and 55T cog weigh 2620g. Remaining stock parts took it up to 15.3 lbs. Not bad, but it has some clunker parts on it - the bars weigh 300g, tires 295g, the wheels 1900g....

So.... I've already modified/switched out a number of parts. Changed the Bontrager Race Lite rims to Reynolds carbon clinchers and the tires dropping a pound, ZG brakes, carbon handlebars and Ti pedals, saving almost 2lbs. over stock. Its now at 13.5lbs. Goal is mid twelve without going berserk.

Will post better pictures soon.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Looking forward to your photos and a longer ride report once you have more miles on it. I am envious!


----------



## Crawf (Oct 21, 2010)

Alex_C said:


> Ordered and received a 50cm District Carbon from the LBS!


Lucky bugger! Thats one sweet ride, I've been riding a Fixie Inc Peacemaker Belt around for the last 9mths. Although I have had annoying belt slippage (on the freewheel) from day one, and it has been unfixable, I still love the belt drive system and will never go back to SS chain, so much so, that I'm having my own frame built up for an Alfine belt setup.

I hope your bike doesn't suffer from the same issues my Peacemaker does.
Looking forward to more pics and report...


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet bike. I saw one of those in person a few days ago and was impressed.

Is there anyone making a fixed cog for the belt drive? I might be wrong, but on the District it looks like a short cassette hub.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fixed or free*

It is a regular sized cassette hub. You can mount any wheels on it, so I don't see why you couldn't go fixed. The only part that is different is the axle.

I will post more pictures and details when I'm finished building mine.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

what to bump this as I'm dying to see this thing built w/ the reynolds wheelset


----------

